# Ok so where are they?



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

With all this green water around Galveston are the poons in the area? Or at the least where are they on the Texas coast. I'm ready to pull the boat to where ever they are!


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

they are all over the place around the mid coast area; port Aransas jetties, packery jetties, and likely port Mansfield jetties...probably brazos Santiago...

I was at a meeting around the JFK causeway yesterday at an undisclosed location and there was 1-3 footers hitting the minnow clouds by the dock right and left for hours....right below my feet...and I didn't have a rod...

they're everywhere this year!
snookered


----------

